# Orange Julius Knock-Off



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 29, 2009)

I really like this! It's very good!


Orange Julius Knock-Off 

1 cup orange juice
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
6-7 ice cubes 

Combine all of the ingredients (except the ice cubes) into a blender.
Blend on high for 15-30 seconds, or until the sugar is dissolved.

Add the ice cubes, and blend on high until the consistency of your average icy, 
making sure there are ice bits remaining (but not chunks of ice).

This makes: 1 large serving (or 2 small servings)


----------

